# reliable online fish store



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

does anyone know a very reliable online fish store in which I could purchase a dwarf Crayfish? (preferably not a dwarf orange crayfish, different species).

Personal experience with purchasing from any site you are recomending would be appreciated.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

...anyone?


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I will settle for an orange one if anyone knows where I can get one of them


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

*Possible crayfish store*

www.rfitropicalfish.com 

This site has has them titled under electric blue crayfish it has marble crayfish they look pretty just a guess if that not right I'll try again.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

hmm, thanks but thats not them. the species im looking for is very specificaly called dwarf crayfish... Ill see if i cant find the scientific name as well, I need it to be a dwarf because ill be keeping it in a 5 gallon and a regular crayfish (regardles of genus) will outgrow that tank. Also were I to get a full sized crayfish I would simply catch one at my cabin 

thank you for the help though, I cant seem to find them anywhere right now for some reason.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

*Another crayfish that has orange dwarf crays.*

www.watercritter.com

The site say they get to about 1.5 inches.


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

FishMatt said:


> www.watercritter.com
> 
> The site say they get to about 1.5 inches.


Dang the link dosn't work try putting it website thing in your browser.


----------



## cossie333 (Apr 10, 2010)

works 4 me


----------



## FishMatt (May 12, 2010)

Okay now it works I fixed it sorry.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

yup worked for me  

THANK YOU SO MUCH!!! I have been searching for a little bit now for an online site to buy these guys, due to them not being sold in my area. I am very very very thankfull that you were able to find a site that actualy has them


----------



## WaterCritter (May 30, 2010)

*The Dwarf Orange Crayfish are really neat.*

Gift for our FF Friends.








:wink:


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

ghah, looks like they dont ship to my location... Ill see if I cant contact them and ask whether its just temporary or if they dont ship to here ever


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

http://www.fishforums.com/forum/beginner-freshwater/7557-line-aquarium-shops.html


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

I tried ALL of the ones on that thread, which is why I made this thread


----------



## NW Amphibian (Jul 28, 2010)

*Before you buy from watercritter.com please read this. Just a friendly warning.*
http://livingaquatic.blogspot.com/


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I've never ordered any live fish online, but have you looked on aquabid?

http://www.aquabid.com/


----------



## dan3345 (Jan 27, 2010)

NW Amphibian said:


> *Before you buy from watercritter.com please read this. Just a friendly warning.*
> http://livingaquatic.blogspot.com/


i was going to post this. But yeah i dont trust these small sites.. While I dont think this has what you are looking for you would be much safer buying from them. Hell I do all the time with no problems..

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/aquarium-fish-supplies.cfm?c=830


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

aquabid has 2 sellers, but both are US shipping only.


----------

